# Tow Questions



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

We're looking to upgrade to a new tt or fw next year and I'm starting my research with our tv limits and going from there.
TV is a 04 ram 2500 5.7l 4x4 cc I did found weight specs for it but not sure what to make of them. 
gcwr 15,000 
gvwr 8,800 curb weight 6,072
gawr front 5,200 curb weight 3,456
gawr rear 6,00 curb weight 2,615
payload 2,730 tow weight 8,850
these are as listed from dodge

We're are looking at what the wife likes the Laredo 303gt and the numbers are 
dry weight 7,365 carrying capacity of 1,635
dry hitch weight 875 
what I don't like is this tt is 35'-8"

Now I want to go with a couger 29rbs fw and the numbers are
dry weight 7,690 carrying capacity of 2,310
dry pin weight 1,405 
this is 33'
are we looking at to much tt/fw for our truck I know I need to get a new hitch either way because I only have 600 lb weight bars and a single friction sway for our outback 25rss we have now

thanks for any and all input


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

GCWR (gross combined weight rating) = 15000 lb this includes everything from the front bumper of your truck to the rear bumper of the trailer
GVWR (gross vehicle weight rating) = 8,800 lbs is the max for the truck which includes truck weight of 6,072 plus cargo, you, your wife, pin weight or hitch weight etc.
GAWR front is what the front axle can hold
GAWR rear is what the rear axle can hold
Payload 2730 is what I included in the GVWR line. Add 6072+ 2730 and it comes to..... 8,800 (2 off I know).

You have to weigh your truck and see where your at. I'm sure it's higher than the 6K listed. With the numbers you are posting for those campers I think you will be over that 15000 lb limit real quick.

I hope more chime in and my reply is accurate.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

jeffh said:


> Now I want to go with a couger 29rbs fw and the numbers are
> dry weight 7,690 carrying capacity of 2,310
> dry pin weight 1,405
> this is 33'
> are we looking at to much tt/fw for our truck I know I need to get a new hitch either way because I only have 600 lb weight bars and a single friction sway for our outback 25rss we have now


The 5'er will weight in somewhere close to 10000lbs at GVWR ... too heavy for the numbers you gave for the truck ...


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

the numbers posted are from dodge believe it or not and I was a little shocked when I saw then


Snow said:


> Now I want to go with a couger 29rbs fw and the numbers are
> dry weight 7,690 carrying capacity of 2,310
> dry pin weight 1,405
> this is 33'
> are we looking at to much tt/fw for our truck I know I need to get a new hitch either way because I only have 600 lb weight bars and a single friction sway for our outback 25rss we have now


The 5'er will weight in somewhere close to 10000lbs at GVWR ... too heavy for the numbers you gave for the truck ...
[/quote]


----------

